
Social products win with utility, not invites - mrusschen
http://andrewchen.co/2013/03/25/social-products-win-with-utility-not-invites-guest-post/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AndrewChensBlog+%28Andrew+Chen+%28%40andrewchen%29%29
======
rlalwani
A must-read for any new social product. Lead with content first, build network
later.

